# Sticky  SAS Tumblr Directory



## notna

kosiv-toha.tumblr.com

*
Staff Edit: If your tumblr link contains inappropriate material, it will be removed and further action may be taken depending on the content. Please see the board guideline below. So keep that in mind before you post your tumblr link.*

*Inappropriate Content*
In addition to that covered by the other guidelines, content must conform to the following:


Links. The content of the websites linked to must loosely meet the standards of Social Anxiety Support. The staff reserves the right to block links to websites that it feels are inappropriate for the users of Social Anxiety Support. Linking to porn will result in an immediate ban


----------



## miminka

violetsandprimroses.tumblr.com


----------



## Shooterrr

Follow Me!
It's mostly a photography blog but eh, whatever.


----------



## AT7

http://saveyourexcuses.tumblr.com/

follow, it would make my day


----------



## rainbowOne

I don't use it loads, but mines: http://pinkwomble.tumblr.com


----------



## bezoomny

http://lahelms.tumblr.com/


----------



## Namida

http://hazzesclams.tumblr.com/

I'll follow you guys too!


----------



## Tess4u

Follow me I follow back <3
Remembermynameb*i*tches.tumblr.com
(just take out the 2 stars in the name, can't really write it all without it being "censored" :/


----------



## kosherpiggy

follow me! i follow back!


----------



## KumagoroBeam

http://slobrain.tumblr.com/

follow me


----------



## greenking

http://megalowmania.tumblr.com/


----------



## gopherinferno

http://trooleydrooley.tumblr.com/


----------



## purplefruit

See Sig. I haven't used it in a while though. Not enough time.


----------



## paige16

http://faccia-fica.tumblr.com/

go for it


----------



## inkwell

in my signature.


----------



## LostProphet

I just made one:

http://fstopping.tumblr.com


----------



## VidaDuerme

vidaduerme.tumblr.com
I follow back. Mostly a place for rants, deals more with my insomnia/eating disorder crap than anxiety, but eh.


----------



## onlyxone

I literally just followed all of you. lol. link is in my sig down below!


----------



## kippan

Http://www.kippan.tumblr.com

 I could use some tumbloggin friends.


----------



## lonelychick26

http://kissmyarsenic.tumblr.com

please follow!!


----------



## revoltra

I love tumblr!

http://revoltra.tumblr.com/


----------



## HippieWithScars

www.allyourpricelesspillowtalk.tumblr.com


----------



## foremma

I just made one. Follow me and I will follow you back. I have no idea what I'm doing, so it's blank right now haha

ccllaaiirree91.tumblr.com

I really didn't know what to make for the name 

I just followed a lot of you on this thread


----------



## serenegeek

http://serene-geek.tumblr.com


----------



## CourtneyB

See my signature


----------



## Nameless Someone

http://eternal-daydreamer.tumblr.com/

Just a warning, I sometimes reblog pics of nude and scantily clad women


----------



## JS13

Tumblr is coolsauce


----------



## JS13

http://vwayfoo.tumblr.com/ For those would like to follow. I usually make a posts about cars and scenery but I like everything else too.


----------



## mezzoforte

Nameless Someone said:


> Just a warning, I sometimes reblog pics of nude and scantily clad women


Looks like I'll definitely have to follow you then xD
Lmao


----------



## JimmyRaven

itoldyouiwasfreaky.tumblr.com

Follow me if you'd like, mostly things that make me laugh and sometimes the occasional personal angsty stuff.


----------



## KumagoroBeam

JimmyRaven said:


> itoldyouiwasfreaky.tumblr.com
> 
> Follow me if you'd like, mostly things that make me laugh and sometimes the occasional personal angsty stuff.


I just started following you


----------



## slushie87

I looove tumblr ! http://slushiie.tumblr.com/


----------



## mezzoforte

www.mindlessmunificence.tumblr.com
My blog is mostly comprised of nerdy things, hot girls, and food! :clap


----------



## DaniOwl

http://dani0wl.tumblr.com/


----------



## haraya

Selective Reality


----------



## guitarmatt

http://theguitargeek.tumblr.com/


Now I'll get to following all of you..


----------



## ORly

http://sanswaffles.tumblr.com/

Memes are my thing.


----------



## Ambivert

I'm so new to this tumblr thing....it looks cool though I got alot of pics I wanna share 

update: ok I made a new one I think I got a good grasp of what to do lol.

PM for link.


----------



## MrSoloDolo123

...


----------



## acorns and insects

http://trilobite-splotch.tumblr.com/


----------



## eyewater

putsometrebleinit.tumblr.com


----------



## Fanta can

I recently made my tumblr debut. Feel free to follow me if you'd like. (link on my profile)


----------



## CeladonCity

celadoncity.tumblr.com
I know, ~surprise~ url. I use celadoncity for everything.


----------



## Tess4u

http://kissthem4me.tumblr.com/


----------



## Icecream

nutsunicorn.tumblr.com


----------



## krissymarie

http://conciouslysedated.tumblr.com/

I follow back


----------



## factmonger

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/yourrodeoqueen

Le here!


----------



## nuncie

Meee...http://nunciesweetie.tumblr.com


----------



## Fanta can

I have a question about tumblr. If I have two blogs on the same account, with people following only one of them, can they automatically find my other blog? Will it show up in their suggestions or something? Or will they get a notification? I guess I'm asking if there's a way to keep it completely secret and separate without making it private. I want other people to be able to see it, but not the people following my first blog, if that makes sense.


----------



## TorLin

i don't use it as much as FB, or G+ 
http://www.tumblr.com/blog/torylingphotography


----------



## Lmatic3030

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/lmaticthoughts


----------



## Uppermost

http://shootingmedown.tumblr.com/ - Active url here.
Unactive one down below.


----------



## slightlyawkward

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/cornucopiaofawkward/


----------



## au Lait

http://ohnovertigo.tumblr.com/


----------



## avoidobot3000

my tumblr would beat your tumblr in a fight


----------



## slimswavy

I used to have an amazing blog but it got deleted  I just made a new one a couple hours ago but I don' t have any followers yet so if you guys could follow me it'd be appreciated  slimswavy.tumblr.com


----------



## Evo

I have a Tumblr but it's NSFW. Am I allowed to post it?


----------



## Lmatic3030

Evo said:


> I have a Tumblr but it's NSFW. Am I allowed to post it?


Post it


----------



## Zaiaku

LowKey said:


> I have a question about tumblr. If I have two blogs on the same account, with people following only one of them, can they automatically find my other blog? Will it show up in their suggestions or something? Or will they get a notification? I guess I'm asking if there's a way to keep it completely secret and separate without making it private. I want other people to be able to see it, but not the people following my first blog, if that makes sense.


They shouldn't be able to find your other blog without you bringing it up first. I'm not sure if it'll be listed in their suggestion box unless you follow your own secondary blog.

Anywho, here's mine for the collection. Follow if you like animals, art, cartoons, and ungeneralized insanity. I post some of my own art up there when I get around to making any. :3
http://zsteube.tumblr.com/


----------



## Loveless

I have one but I can't for the life of me remember it . I'll try to work on that lol


----------



## Kollarbones

http://kollarbones.tumblr.com/


----------



## MadeinLithuania

http://lialialia f u c k uall.tumblr.com/

without space


----------



## imt

Follow my supervillains blog: http://scientificwizardry.tumblr.com.


----------



## sully20

Here's mine. I'm pretty new to the tumblr world.


----------



## Ohnoes2191

This is mine 

http://curls4mno2woah.tumblr.com/


----------



## duskyy

http://tremendouslyunhandleable.tumblr.com/


----------



## haraya

http://selective-reality.tumblr.com


----------



## sas111

Down below. Follow me, I follow you.


----------



## pita

Man I have so many tumblrs.

http://hypnoticsuggestion.tumblr.com/
http://erasablepen.tumblr.com/
http://torontomanualofstyle.tumblr.com/

I don't use the second two that much though.


----------



## mezzoforte

IFR2012 said:


> I have one but I'm not too worried about people following me. I just like to look at pictures to kill some time.


What kind of pictures?


----------



## mezzoforte

wickedlovely said:


> My tumblr.
> 
> My url has a swear word in it so I have to post it like that lolol. :lol


Followed ^_^


----------



## Bbpuff

http://eovl.tumblr.com/

I'm so surprised I actually became active! I never thought I'd really get into it..


----------



## jayjaythejetplane

Two Door Cinema Club.


----------



## Bbpuff

jayjaythejetplane said:


> Two Door Cinema Club.


-high five;


----------



## Mauricio5

camaroandreds.tumblr.com


----------



## Jinxx

I doooooo


----------



## Aphexfan

I have a tumblr! I talk about koalas :troll


----------



## yafit96

http://thatonequietgirl96.tumblr.com/


----------



## martap

http://martapetrova.tumblr.com
Here is mine, you can find my surrealistic art.
Hope you like it.

http://kissmyarsenic.tumblr.com


----------



## lavandula

http://iriseaforest.tumblr.com/


----------



## Canucklehead

I have a geocities


----------



## Otherside

Yup. I'm new to it though, so theres barely anything on there at the mo.
http://ravingsofamadginger.tumblr.com/


----------



## purplerainx3

http://strangeprinciple.tumblr.com


----------



## Tess4u

http://kissthem4me.tumblr.com


----------



## won

I don't go on as often as I used to, but I still use it from time to time 

http://b-ete.tumblr.com


----------



## AlphaHydrae

ohh haiii and mee!!

http://tol3r8tionpain.tumblr.com/

i like your tumblrr


----------



## won

AlphaHydrae said:


> ohh haiii and mee!!
> 
> http://tol3r8tionpain.tumblr.com/
> 
> i like your tumblrr


Thank you! I'll check yours out right now.


----------



## AlphaHydrae

won said:


> Thank you! I'll check yours out right now.


 i cant follow you cause school laptops is being such an *** lol


----------



## CeresZal

http://darthcereszal.tumblr.com/
Wee! (omg first post!)


----------



## Hekate

http://www.tumblr.com/blog/obscurenomad


----------



## mezzoforte

www.build-error.tumblr.com

Follow me if you like nerdy things, scantily clad women, and/or food.


----------



## probably offline

I'm a tumblr tard... but i don't want to share my url. I'll just stalk your blogs and judge you based on your taste in images.


----------



## mezzoforte

probably offline said:


> I'm a tumblr tard... but* i don't want to share my url*. I'll just stalk your blogs and judge you based on your taste in images.


WHY?! U HATE ME :cry


----------



## probably offline

mezzoforte said:


> WHY?! U HATE ME :cry


I'm paranoid about being stalked by creepy people(it has happened before).

(I doubt that anyone here would be interested in my artsy photography/music blog anyway)


----------



## AlwaysImagining

http://alwaysimagining.tumblr.com/

Idc who stalks my blog, it's for anyone it intrigues :b


----------



## Parcius

tobebornagain.tumblr.com
warning: it is probably very dull


----------



## Northern Lights

Here's mine:
http://www.tumblr.com/blog/vinmariani


----------



## mezzoforte

mezzoforte said:


> www.build-error.tumblr.com
> 
> Follow me if you like nerdy things, scantily clad women, and/or food.


Changed my theme. Check it out, guysss.


----------



## won

mezzoforte said:


> Changed my theme. Check it out, guysss.


I love it! I followed you ✌


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Nope.


----------



## Cleary

http://therobotateme.tumblr.com/ a mostly music tumblr, but with cute and creepy things sprinkled on.


----------



## bellejar

Artsy inspirational/personal rant posts, if I can't sleep I'm on there, so yeah
http://coollikewarmmilk.tumblr.com/


----------



## avoidobot3000

http://dream--dealer.tumblr.com/ it's a tumblr.


----------



## pythonesque

bellejar said:


> Artsy inspirational/personal rant posts, if I can't sleep I'm on there, so yeah
> http://coollikewarmmilk.tumblr.com/


I like this. Bookmarked it (hope you don't mind).


----------



## vienna812

http://teenagedreamsteenagecrimes.tumblr.com/

Just things that I like to look at really. Nothing much else. I have a vegan food tumblr if anyone is interested.


----------



## Ohnoes2191

I have two tumblrs  A funny one, and a fitness one. Both are great, so check em out lol

ihateitwhenmypopcornburns.tumblr.com

letsgetfitpeople.tumblr.com


----------



## nothing to fear

I have a tumblr: http://laikamuttnik.tumblr.com/
I spend way too much time there.
My tumblr is mostly stuff I like, a bit of A Song of Ice and Fire/Game of Thrones fandom, etc. I rarely post anything personal.


----------



## GoldenRayleigh

http://blackn7.tumblr.com/ :I


----------



## ForBrighterDays

playfulnihilism.tumblr.com


----------



## Marakunda

http://demreversedsociallinks.tumblr.com/.


----------



## tayzipporah

http://mermaids-smoking-cigarettes.tumblr.com

Fashion, grunge mostly.


----------



## cosmicslop

I'm an attention whoar so my Tumblr is always linked in my signature. I'm so glad there's so many weirdos on that site like me who I can reblog from since we like the same things. :yay


----------



## noyadefleur

http://floralandfaunal.tumblr.com
Eh what the hell, if anyone is interested in meaningless girly/depressing stuff.


----------



## tayzipporah

noyadefleur said:


> http://floralandfaunal.tumblr.com
> Eh what the hell, if anyone is interested in meaningless girly/depressing stuff.


Followed


----------



## probably offline

I don't know how you guys are comfortable with sharing your tumblrs. I'm way too paranoid for that. I feel like anyone who looks at my tumblr is staring straight into my soul etc. I'm already paranoid about who all my followers are. Yeah... I'm the one with the problem. :tiptoe


----------



## slytherin

tumblr

It lacks coherency so I can't really describe it in any meaningful way but here ya go


----------



## nuncie

http://nunciesweetie.tumblr.com/
Follow me


----------



## myforeverago

http://myforeverago.tumblr.com/
It's probably quite boring seeing as I just reblog whatever I like.

I aslo have my cool kid one
http://a-dastra.tumblr.com/


----------



## Bloodyneptune

AlphaHydrae said:


> ohh haiii and mee!!
> 
> http://tol3r8tionpain.tumblr.com/
> 
> i like your tumblrr


I don't know why, but as soon as I read this I could tell you were from Tumblr. :squeeze;_; I've found my people here.

http://bloodyneptune.tumblr.com/

Although I'm confused as to why this thread has reached two pages, and nobody has yet mentioned Benedict Cumberbatch


----------



## AlphaHydrae

Bloodyneptune said:


> I don't know why, but as soon as I read this I could tell you were from Tumblr. :squeeze;_; I've found my people here.
> 
> http://bloodyneptune.tumblr.com/
> 
> Although I'm confused as to why this thread has reached two pages, and nobody has yet mentioned Benedict Cumberbatch


 what do you mean I'm someone from Tumblr ;p.

and followed.

I like Dean too


----------



## AlphaHydrae

Marakunda said:


> http://demreversedsociallinks.tumblr.com/
> 
> Here. I just reblog video game related stuff, lesbian anime girls, and things that make me happy. Check it out I guess.


LOVE it, more anime!!



noyadefleur said:


> http://floralandfaunal.tumblr.com
> Eh what the hell, if anyone is interested in meaningless girly/depressing stuff.


So pretty, love the colors of your blog



GoldenRayleigh said:


> http://blackn7.tumblr.com/ :I


I like yours too ;D

all followed :sus


----------



## nycdude

i have one, feel free to follow me 
http://alexthegreaterny.tumblr.com/


----------



## MusaRed

Mine isn't always safe for work but here it is: puke-pink.tumblr.com


----------



## Bloodyneptune

MusaRed said:


> Mine isn't always safe for work but here it is: puke-pink.tumblr.com


None of the good Tumblrs are SFW <3 Its like, a Tumblr rule.


----------



## mezzoforte

Bloodyneptune said:


> None of the good Tumblrs are SFW <3 Its like, a Tumblr rule.


Lol, this is true.


----------



## herk

Mine's mostly nerd things and whatever tickles my fancy <3

www.immortalooze.tumblr.com


----------



## miminka

http://laiderons.tumblr.com

idk what its about tho


----------



## purplerainx3

I spontaneously started reblogging stuff again after a long hiatus.
http://strangeprinciple.tumblr.com


----------



## Xtraneous

To the top.


----------



## berlingot

http://berlingotiere.tumblr.com

what are some of your favorite tumblrs and #tags?
i like: sassyscans, eyeonspringfield, & #edward gorey.


----------



## Keyblade

My Tumblr is the best one in the world:

http://thextera.tumblr.com/


----------



## RachealLaster

http://racheallaster.tumblr.com/

I follow back.


----------



## Larkspur

I post random things when I'm bored. Follow meee. I'll follow back. 

http://thewheelsgoaroundandaround.tumblr.com/


----------



## Dota

Oh man i absoluetly love tumblr!! How ever since i am gay my blog is mostly filled with men but its border line sfw! Message me if youd like to have my tumblr


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Dota said:


> Oh man i absoluetly love tumblr!! How ever since i am gay my blog is mostly filled with men but its border line sfw! Message me if youd like to have my tumblr


So? Mine was too lol! It doesn't matter what you have, just post your link and whoever wants to follow you will follow you


----------



## mezzoforte

www.build-error.tumblr.com


----------



## vulgarrobot

http://elleonardnaxela.tumblr.com/


----------



## Frithrika

wrenchdolt.tumblr.com
I post mostly fandom things and sometimes my art. It's a bit of a mess, but oh well.


----------



## cozynights

http://huzsar.tumblr.com/

I post a little bit of everything. My blog is a mess haha


----------



## arnie

mezzoforte said:


> www.build-error.tumblr.com


----------



## Dat Gyul

I'm a random poster

http://desilana.tumblr.com/


----------



## lenny4xo

http://lighterupniceandtoasty.tumblr.com/ I just reblog fandom stuff and some funny things


----------



## PaisleyChan

http://paisleychan.tumblr.com/ mostly cute/pretty things, fashion and art =)


----------



## VirtualAntics

http://thismercurialstateofmind.tumblr.com


----------



## avocado95

Mine's http://speedy-world.tumblr.com/


----------



## Brad

What's the point of tumblr? To just post random pics you like?


----------



## AlwaysImagining

Brad said:


> What's the point of tumblr? To just post random pics you like?


:doh

It's different for everybody, so basically you'll only know once you join :yes You can make friends through it since you find those who share common interests. It helps me relieve stress by finding many things I can relate to (and things that are just eye candy  lol) and if you follow funny blogs you'll always have a good laugh! Even if you don't, people are generally joking around on there it's like everybody's friends with one another, even when they act "mean" to each other because it's not a serious place to be judged or anything. I guess you could say it's an escape from reality? :yay


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity

I possess Tumblr *tard-mode activate* and have a grand total of 3 followers. I do not share it as a general rule of thumb and I intend on keeping it that way.


----------



## Sabreena

It's right in my signature.


----------



## Brad

AlwaysImagining said:


> :doh
> 
> It's different for everybody, so basically you'll only know once you join :yes You can make friends through it since you find those who share common interests. It helps me relieve stress by finding many things I can relate to (and things that are just eye candy  lol) and if you follow funny blogs you'll always have a good laugh! Even if you don't, people are generally joking around on there it's like everybody's friends with one another, even when they act "mean" to each other because it's not a serious place to be judged or anything. I guess you could say it's an escape from reality? :yay


I see. I might try it then


----------



## cafune

probably offline said:


> I don't know how you guys are comfortable with sharing your tumblrs. I'm way too paranoid for that. I feel like anyone who looks at my tumblr is staring straight into my soul etc. I'm already paranoid about who all my followers are. Yeah... I'm the one with the problem. :tiptoe


I love (my) tumblr, but ^. Too many unfiltered thoughts on there. Could be dangerous. Not really. But, you know what I mean. ;_;


----------



## Futures

I run a porn blog, but like being anonymous.


----------



## lonelysloth

mine's http://-lostinthem00d.tumblr.com/
i'd have to say it's mostly comprised of rap/hip hop, fashion, funny stuff, and my favourite tv shows/movies


----------



## sylbea

Art blog: jessioddie

Personal Tumblr: mynkothra


----------



## xxtokyoxx

http://xxtokyoxx04.tumblr.com/


----------



## whywolves

hasugami.tumblr.com - fandom-y. Attack on Titan and some video games.


----------



## LydiaC

http://shipping-insanity.tumblr.com/


----------



## thesuperinvader

batmanholdingpancakes.tumblr.com


----------



## mezzoforte

PM me for my tumblr. It's too graphic for SAS apparently. :b


----------



## Charmander

I have finally just about got the hang of Tumblr so I'll start following people now. :b

If you want mine is: http://charizarzar.tumblr.com/


----------



## BlueBerryKiss19

http://blueberrykiss19.tumblr.com/


----------



## azureyoshi

[redacted]


----------



## Snow Bunny

http://beautifullydeceitful.tumblr.com/

Mainly post about being lost.


----------



## Coontra

breezebloxx.tumblr.com


----------



## bellejar

http://debroglieandbohr.tumblr.com

I change the link a lot, so if it's dead/not filled with weird arting then that's why.


----------



## Minkiro

clicky


----------



## probably offline

I want to share mine but I'm worried about the wrong people seeing it. I got a stalker on my hands, once. That wasn't very funny.


----------



## TomL93

newyorkpika.tumblr.com. Generally an anime/nerdy blog really, follows similar blogs back if you follow me


----------



## duskyy

http://duskyp.tumblr.com/


----------



## derpresion

check my sig, but im lazy poster tbh


----------



## T Studdly

http://nitrozem.tumblr.com

I just started using it a bit more. I post doodles and possibly photos later.


----------



## hastingscaffeine

http://mykastesla.tumblr.com/


----------



## Arstylinson

Ohfairydust.tumblr.com


----------



## lzzy

decided to make a tumblr too  lemme follow youuuu

http://izzythecarebear.tumblr.com/


----------



## Matt K

http://anonymouscontributor.tumblr.com/

My blog, feel free to follow if you want.


----------



## SeraphSoul

I love using Tumblr!! But I never get anything in my askbox... 
.m.

Please follow if you like~ ^^ http://envisioning-bliss.tumblr.com


----------



## Lil Sebastian

http://dukesilverssax.tumblr.com/ Aye, although I'm still not sure how or why to use it. Other than cats.


----------



## sliplikespace

Just signed up for one but I have no clue what I'm doing. Anyone want to give me some pointers or whatever?

http://loose-ship.tumblr.com/


----------



## hunteri herioci

mine. c:

sliplikespace, it really depends on what you want from tumblr! To get started, just follow blogs you like, and "reblog" things from them, whatever interests you! And then it will show up on your blog. Some blogs are a little more specialized (like mine is almost 100% fandom) but the most important thing is you enjoy it. Tumblr can be really awesome at times. I've made some really amazing friends on there.


----------



## anti-socialsocialite

I really want to post it, but my Tumblr is full of porn and I would prefer not getting banned on here. xD Anybody who wants it can message me for the link though. It'd be really cool to be mutual followers with some people on here.


----------



## thecrazy88

sliplikespace said:


> Just signed up for one but I have no clue what I'm doing. Anyone want to give me some pointers or whatever?
> 
> http://loose-ship.tumblr.com/


Also, if you want people to be able to communicate with you, you can set up an ask box or start a chat.


----------



## catelyn

Any fandom blogs? No?
www.humbleviolet.tumblr.com


----------



## zraktor

tumblr. i only know how to reblog. everythng else fails me.


----------



## Witchcraft

This is my tumblr, in case anyone is interested: http://pakalnutes.tumblr.com/


----------



## inerameia

http://omofca.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ennui

Personal: black-car-of-lethe.tumblr.com
Photography: halfelectronic.tumblr.com


----------



## MermaidHair

oliviamesco.tumblr.com

Expect a lot of Disney stuff.


----------



## Ahzuran

...


----------



## AceEmoKid

Just made one, and I have no idea what I'm doing. Plus all the themes I've been switching around are hella ugly and nowhere near as cool looking as some other tumblr's I've seen. I'm such a n00b. :cry

http://aceemokid.tumblr.com/


----------



## LostInStereo

http://lost-in-stereo23.tumblr.com/

Add meee!!


----------



## toska

freefloatingspirit.tumblr.com

It's of things I like things I tell myself I like things: lots of art, photography and quotations, some poetry, and it's kind of feminine. Honestly, I don't even know what I'm doing on tumblr anymore (what with the social justice crew and hipsters); I guess it's my place for unabashedly depressive posts (please be aware that they're potentially triggering).

note: #nsfw (nudes / erotic art)


----------



## Alas Babylon

^Wait, whose tumblr did I just start following? :lol


----------



## Deuce92

Decided to start a Tumblr today. :boogie

*NSFW*. No porn though, just occasional nudity.

http://deucesrandomstuff.tumblr.com/


----------



## mezzoforte

I have the best tumblr ever. :b Follow for food, nerdiness, and beautiful women. c:
http://build-error.tumblr.com/


----------



## sliplikespace

Actually using this now so i'll plug mine again. http://fourtooneinthepastsevenmonths.tumblr.com/

If you follow me I'll be sure to check out your blog and I'll probably follow you back.


----------



## CWe

I just started using tumblr and im enjoying it. Beware as i do post some insane crazy stuff from time to time.

http://awesomeceegreen87.tumblr.com/


----------



## bracelets91

http://lacedbracelets.tumblr.com/


----------



## mattiemoocow

i post cute things and sexual stuff follow if you wanna \(@[email protected])/

http://mattiechristine.tumblr.com/


----------



## Alas Babylon

bracelets91 said:


> http://lacedbracelets.tumblr.com/


Hey, cool tumblr, I followed you.


----------



## nuncie

Follow me  nunciesweetie.tumblr.com


----------



## konqz

http://konqz.tumblr.com/

(It's mostly Doctor Who & Sherlock gifs I make to relax as well as some personal things).


----------



## Blushy

Follow me -- http://snapshotsofmadness.tumblr.com/ (sometimes NSFW)


----------



## Colt45ws

http://home.colt45.ws
Have not posted anything in over year. I posted a few things after I made it to test it a bit but haven't done anything with it afterwards.


----------



## jhwelch

field-of-stars.tumblr.com


----------



## visualkeirockstar

Don't follow me because i don't have a tumblr.


----------



## Minkiro

http://stubbornclock.tumblr.com/

I followed a bunch of you people.


----------



## charlulz

I post quite a bit of art and music; just a bunch of peculiar things that I enjoy. Oh, and the occassional food post, too.
http://youngfungus.tumblr.com/


----------



## sliplikespace

Changed my URL.
http://inthecitywewillmoveslow.tumblr.com/

If you happen to be a fan of Animal Crossing here is my AC blog.
http://welcometoinaba.tumblr.com/


----------



## Nitrogen

http://inlivingstoncolor.tumblr.com/


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> http://inlivingstoncolor.tumblr.com/


omg huge fan everyone should follow this tumblr. brie livingston is my idol. <3333333333333333


----------



## karawbawl

-


----------



## Amandus

http://thegrimess.tumblr.com/

Please follow me.


----------



## londonguy202

Link in my signature


----------



## cataclysm

Here's mine guys
http://xvntheose.tumblr.com

I'm looking for decent blogs for a better dashboard activity so if you want me to check your Tumblr, follow me so I can notice.


----------



## LaurLaur93

Here's my Tumblr. Let's be friends! http://laurenmariec.tumblr.com/


----------



## pavane ivy

http://creepy-pasta-rose.tumblr.com/


----------



## londonguy202

techwave42.tumblr.com


----------



## BiggerontheInside

Mine is generally a fandom blog, but if anyone else here is fandom inclined, hit me up!


----------



## BiggerontheInside

BiggerontheInside said:


> Mine is generally a fandom blog, but if anyone else here is fandom inclined, hit me up!


:roll I suppose I should actually link my blog. afewdragons.tumblr.com


----------



## Cam1

I'm really new to this, but here it is: http://nvm-in-utero.tumblr.com/

Followed some people from this thread as well


----------



## mezzoforte

You guys should leave me anonymous questions ~ PM for link.


----------



## cafune

^lol, i too would appreciate anon questions!

jolitournesol.tumblr.com (url changes)

it also spends a lotta time in my sig because appaaaarently, i like attention


----------



## hailthefury

Tumblr is a great page for inspiration if your following the right people, haven't used it much lately but think i'm gonna start becoming a lot more active on it again  http://explore-discover-repeat.tumblr.com


----------



## owls

add me! besenme.tumblr.com


----------



## AceEmoKid

Nitrogen said:


> http://inlivingstoncolor.tumblr.com/


why am i still laughing at this 2 months later
btw pls feed ur blog im hungry 4 brie content thx


----------



## Blushy

http://snapshotsofmadness.tumblr.com/

WARNING: Sometimes NSFW!


----------



## Zashlin

hahakoont.tumblr.com

crude humor and tons of reblogs


----------



## Medli

poisoncherries.tumblr.com

i follow back


----------



## charmquark

Consider yourself warned for profanity/general NSFW. Anon asks welcome!

http://balderdashandskiamachy.tumblr.com/


----------



## thewall

wiltjaberlain.tumblr.com


----------



## Persephone The Dread

Hmm [removed pm me for it]

I mostly just reblog stuff but sometimes post things myself.

A lot of it is lotr, game of thrones, Studio ghibli gifs and images, Japan stuff, Harry Potter stuff, The Sims, Elder Scrolls, alternative fashion, music related stuff, abandoned places, pretty scenery and animals, fantasy stuff, other colourful stuff. Stuff Stuff Stuff.


----------



## ryanochevelle

ryanochevelle.tumblr.com

Generally posts about my music career, random thoughts, and poems!


----------



## nothing to fear

my art/aesthetics tumblr: http://laikamuttnik.tumblr.com/
my tumblr for fandom + other stuff (i like this one better but it has like hardly any followers): http://shewolfnymeria.tumblr.com/

i also have blogs for the wire and catelyn stark (game of thrones).

if anyone adds me feel free to message me and let me know who you are!


----------



## mezzoforte

Persephone The Dread said:


> Hmm http://komorebi13.tumblr.com/
> 
> I mostly just reblog stuff but sometimes post things myself.
> 
> A lot of it is lotr, game of thrones, Studio ghibli gifs and images, Japan stuff, Harry Potter stuff, The Sims, Elder Scrolls, alternative fashion, music related stuff, abandoned places, pretty scenery and animals, fantasy stuff, other colourful stuff. Stuff Stuff Stuff.


Followed you ^_^


----------



## roseblood

I love this thread :boogie 
Mine is forestgirl


----------



## jealousisjelly

roseblood said:


> I love this thread :boogie
> Mine is forestgirl


i should warn everyone about this *NSFW*


----------



## roseblood

jealousisjelly said:


> i should warn everyone about this *NSFW*


DUUUUDE LOL

I'm not posting porn, but you will see nude bodies occasionally.


----------



## jealousisjelly

roseblood said:


> DUUUUDE LOL
> 
> I'm not posting porn, but you will see nude bodies occasionally.


"occasionally" LULU

jk dont worry everybodys tumblr has some nude bodies


----------



## lovedrunkmemory

I follow back everyone. I'm also available if anyone wants to vent or anything.


the-moon-painted-us-blue.tumblr.com


----------



## Brooke14

exxhhale.tumblr.com 
Music/ tattoos / other things I find inspiring


----------



## AllieG

believeintheseev 

I haven't posted anything and I'm confused on what to do on tumblr, but you can still follow me, I guess.


----------



## SSRValentine

catwomansvalentine.tumblr.com
Mostly comics and other geeky stuff. Don't be afraid to send me a message! <3


----------



## bethzc

I have a multifandom blog so there's that. alluringcliche.tumblr.com but if anyone wants to talk or anything _ please_ message.


----------



## sadkittens

http://dorkparade.tumblr.com/


----------



## ORly

sanswaffles.tumblr.com Things I think are funny and gay mostly.

I follow back unless it's gore or lots of naked men or idk puppy murdering advocacy or whatevs.


----------



## Slytherclaw

youknownothingprincezuko.tumblr.com

(it's in my sig but whatever, thought i'd put it here anyway) 

it's...funny?ish?
some fandom stuff.

I follow back! Unless you're a porn blog. Then thanks but no thanks


----------



## Marakunda

http://demreversedsociallinks.tumblr.com/

Fuggit, here ya go. It's a personal blog I guess.
Got 26 followers now, oh jeez, I'm such a cool guy...

Video games
Persona 3/4
Dark Souls
Zelda/Nintendo stuff
Anime
Art
Music
Random stuff that makes me laugh/smile
Cute girls
Pervy things


----------



## christacat

http://hellevang.tumblr.com/


----------



## TabbyTab

www.jummyjum.tumblr.com

tell me you're from sas and I shall follow you back


----------



## Reinvented

http://decayfilter.tumblr.com it's mainly photos i've taken and music i've written.


----------



## Redfan45x

I've been trying to use it more often. I follow back.
http://redfan45x.tumblr.com/


----------



## Oathkeeper

Mine is http://lagrimasylluvia.tumblr.com I mostly follow back. I sometimes post about my social anxiety struggle but it's mostly fandom!


----------



## Shizuma

Oh great, new tumblrs to discover !

Here's mine : http://soundofafury.tumblr.com/ mostly with inspirational quotes, cute animals, some serious topics like politics, stuff about mental health/anxiety/depression and things that make me laugh.


----------



## ShadowOvMalice

http://shadowovmalice666.tumblr.com/ 
Irrelevant, but rants are posted...until I delete them for fear my boyfriend will see, sometimes he checks my tumblr.
I never reblog porn. Besides gore or drugs, my tumblr is pretty safe.
Sometimes my ugly selfies...until my boyfriend sees and I have to remove one or two.
Not expecting anyone to follow, but I am on tumblr most often, so feel free to talk to me on there if need be.


----------



## jet24

http://robs-24.tumblr.com/

i'm into everything thought provoking.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

http://alwaysimagining.tumblr.com/


----------



## mezzoforte

spiritedaway said:


> http://avatarcourtney.tumblr.com/
> 
> Mostly anime, games and nature photography. (Just made this blog, so I'm still kind of editing the theme)


Followed.


----------



## derpresion

..


----------



## Therin

My reblog blog:
http://rocketshipzipster.tumblr.com/

and my art blog:
http://kfloresdraws.tumblr.com/


----------



## nebulaghost

My creepypasta blog

http://heroinzero.tumblr.com/


----------



## Charlieisnotcool

https://www.bright-light-living-in-the-shade.tumblr.com


----------



## beyondhiding

https://www.tumblr.com/blog/im-a-fangirl-too


----------



## Sachiko Sachiko

http://nostalgiabreakers.tumblr.com/


----------



## woafy

woafy.tumblr.com


----------



## Bearyfluffy

www.augvstus.co.vu

nature, indie


----------



## Kittily

http://mermaidgeek.tumblr.com/

I mostly just reblog anything I like the look of/agree with/whatever. Feel free to follow if you like!


----------



## eofthedragon

neonanimals.tumblr.com


----------



## MonotonousDrawl

My tumblr is a mess, but maybe you can find that we share interests? 
http://xemsiege.tumblr.com/


----------



## pocketbird

I will come back to it one day.

http://spiderbrainz.tumblr.com/
http://truthfully.tumblr.com.com/


----------



## Reckoner7

shameless plug

http://amalgamationandcapital.tumblr.com/


----------



## Fairykins

http://romanticfairy.tumblr.com/

I reblog a lot of cute things, fashion, nature, pretty scenery, art and historic things. Mainly things that inspire me or make me happy. It sometimes acts as an online dream board. Sometimes post personal stuff too


----------



## Bbpuff

I'm not entirely sure if I posted my blog on here before...

But... http://eovl.tumblr.com/

Little warning - it might be a tad depressing. My mood influences my posts.


----------



## CWe

Is it just me or is tumblr mostly used by females?


----------



## cak

CWe said:


> Is it just me or is tumblr mostly used by females?


It's not just you, I'm a female and I feel that way as well.


----------



## AlwaysImagining

I feel it's about equal, I get both the same amount of male and female followers.


----------



## Noto

http://notoremo.tumblr.com/

It's primarily reblogs of whatever's most funny or interesting, although on my about page I go slightly more in-detail on what it is I post and like. Check it out, if you're interested!



CWe said:


> Is it just me or is tumblr mostly used by females?


Definitely not just you. From my experience alone, it's almost entirely females -- which is fine, of course.


----------



## cak

http://wreckitchristy.tumblr.com/


----------



## undyingUmbrage

http://arina.co.vu/


----------



## gopherinferno

http://shinyshinyshiny89.tumblr.com/


----------



## thebigofan

http://thebigofan.tumblr.com/
Anime and manga is what I usually reblog.


----------



## sliplikespace

http://walkmetothelake.tumblr.com/

Hi.


----------



## magicmusic7

*my tumblr*

magicmusic7.tumblr.com

if you follow me or want to follow me please let me know on here or there!
And I love getting messages/talking to people so feel free to!


----------



## Minkiro

http://singmetoserenity.tumblr.com/


----------



## Rachelchloe

http://ill-be-here-in-the-morning.tumblr.com/

I reblog a lot of emotional things, so it could be possibly triggering. I don't post anything too bad, but its a possibility.


----------



## Insane Ant

http://sainte-ann.tumblr.com

I mostly reblog weird and obscene stuff. And I sometimes post personal stuff (in french though).


----------



## jfetch25

http://deep-friedplantainsalad.tumblr.com

feel free to follow me i mostly post funny stuff!!


----------



## Raven Song

http://twentyfirstofmay.tumblr.com/

feminism, batman, mental health, supernatural, parks & rec, etc


----------



## Barakiel

http://kedushah.tumblr.com

stuff


----------



## marcel177

http://noobytime.tumblr.com/

Some of the links in here I can't see :O (tumblraccount not found my browser said)


----------



## diamondprincess

http://kocaineandkaviar.tumblr.com/

I'll follow back


----------



## FujiApple

Some text (prose and essay... hopefully), lesbianism, androgynous looking selfies, some reblogging of cute tomboy looking girls and maybe a YouTube channel by the end of the year?

Social skills building experiments.

Some kpop or jpop maybe? Sneakers, art, urban photography, Australian events, weightloss stuff? (I do keto and hopefully later, Paleo)

Guys, girls, nonbinary all welcome, follow and I'll follow back

http://www.socialazn.tumblr.com


----------



## Snow Bunny

http://burnatthehorizon.tumblr.com/

Anything and everything and late night 'what the hell am I doing with my life' type posts. You know how it goes.


----------



## Cherrycarmine

http://cherrycarmine.tumblr.com/
It's mostly stuff I reblog from other users.


----------



## xXselfconsciousXx

http://fosterthepeep-hole.tumblr.com


----------



## DaisyDoodle

wide-eyed-intrigue.tumblr.com


----------



## Strawbs

http://fresafoxes.tumblr.com


----------



## TabbyTab

www.jummyjum.tumblr.com:kiss:


----------



## Amphoteric

http://amphotericsubstance.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ella Shae

escaping-w0nderlandd.tumblr.com


----------



## jrpressman

*www.nighttwriter.tumblr.com*

Would love to say hi to you all


----------



## vanilla90

http://aclockworkcranberry.tumblr.com/


----------



## SociallyAwkwardNotStuckUp

http://captivatedbyimperfections.tumblr.com

Follow for follow? &#128522;


----------



## gopherinferno

i'm pretty sure i follow all of you
http://shinyshinyshiny89.tumblr.com/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

http://shatteredglass765.tumblr.com/
this account isn't new, but i only just recently started actually using it.


----------



## Etherealx

x-ethereal.tumblr.com


----------



## jasminemd20

http://severelynerdysheep.tumblr.com/


----------



## oscariswild

blackcrowhalloween.tumblr.com

Follow me, please?


----------



## queeniiebee

givenwings.tumblr.com


----------



## Barakiel

I changed my url just recently:

renaldo-lune.tumblr.com

It's not consistent at all, just random things that interest me.


----------



## Constellations

falling-orchids.tumblr.com


----------



## Eyesxsewnxopen

Eyesxsewnxopen.tumblr.com


----------



## rmb1990

http://randomoddments.tumblr.com


----------



## dontwaitupforme

http://rosewatertoner.tumblr.com/

http://cruelings.tumblr.com/

http://spacetea.tumblr.com/

http://damndeli0ns.tumblr.com/

http://tiredboyfriend.tumblr.com/


----------



## Barakiel

dontwaitupforme said:


> http://rosewatertoner.tumblr.com/
> 
> http://cruelings.tumblr.com/
> 
> http://spacetea.tumblr.com/
> 
> http://damndeli0ns.tumblr.com/
> 
> http://tiredboyfriend.tumblr.com/


Wait, are all these owned by you, or are they just blogs you like? :con I like to follow people from here so I'm just wondering.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

Barakiel said:


> Wait, are all these owned by you, or are they just blogs you like? :con I like to follow people from here so I'm just wondering.


I'm not that savvy tbh, just blogs.


----------



## dontwaitupforme

http://httpgangstaaa.tumblr.com/

http://foreheadguy.tumblr.com/

http://mexicanho.tumblr.com/

http://yvngmuva.tumblr.com/

Ps he never existed. xoxo


----------



## LilyCookie

http://lilybunnypop.tumblr.com/

LilyBunnyPop - extremely radical feminist things and some art


----------



## Ella Shae

http://babydoedoe.tumblr.com/


----------



## jessicaa11

http://el-mundo-duele.tumblr.com

Hi, i'm new to this website.


----------



## uziq

http://nothing9000.tumblr.com/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

http://shatteredglass765.tumblr.com

check it out i'm 10000% sure you'll be infatuated with what you see


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

ShatteredGlass said:


> http://shatteredglass765.tumblr.com
> 
> check it out i'm 10000% sure you'll be infatuated with what you see


Cool blog. I follow you now.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey

*NSFW*

https://iamcodemonkey.tumblr.com


----------



## vanilla90

http://timenspacenwanderlust.tumblr.com/

New blog


----------



## uziq

side blog for sarcastic doodles

http://9000hoursinphotoshop.tumblr.com/


----------



## catssarelife

http://hakunamatata-n0w0rries.tumblr.com/


----------



## ShatteredGlass

gonna shamelessly promote my blog here for like the 3rd time 

http://shatteredglass765.tumblr.com/


----------



## Ichimatsu

http://apricotneko.tumblr.com
http://purple-matsu.tumblr.com
so yeah


----------



## Ithendra

http://ithendra.tumblr.com


----------



## herk

uziq said:


> side blog for sarcastic doodles
> 
> http://9000hoursinphotoshop.tumblr.com/


i like em, followed


----------



## cameleonhair

Iknowyousawmymessageb tch 
i

Come say hi or talk about a post you saw or really anything that happened to me ! I don't bite ! 


Edit: Damn sas not letting me swear here...


----------



## natsume

amorleonis.tumblr.com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SmartCar

http://didyougetyourcookie.tumblr.com/


----------



## jennyyyxo

http://lostsinstereos.tumblr.com/


----------



## maitamiko

http://bjorksbrokenheart.tumblr.com


----------



## tehuti88

http://tehuti88.tumblr.com/ Duh.

Not terribly active, and really all I do is reblog other people's pretty nature photos and such. But anyway. If you want to look at other people's pretty nature photos and such, come on in.


----------



## Carolyne

http://palethingearthquake.tumblr.com/

It was the default name they game me, I might change it later.


----------



## Carolyne

If someone wants to teach me how to use this I'd appreciate it. Sometimes when I search for things, it searches for what I typed. Other times it just shows a bunch of stuff that's not even tagged as what I'm looking for.


----------



## butterskenny

http://funikistune.tumblr.com
---
Mostly a multifandom and positive blog. 
I also have a navigation link on the side that links anyone to some comfort/support websites/videos.


----------



## butterskenny

Carolyne said:


> If someone wants to teach me how to use this I'd appreciate it. Sometimes when I search for things, it searches for what I typed. Other times it just shows a bunch of stuff that's not even tagged as what I'm looking for.


When you search for some things on tumblr it usually searches using words in the description of the post or it uses the tags beneath the description. If you search for something, like Google, it will show up with options before hand to try to guess what you're typing. Just keep typing and you should be fine. (If something you want doesn't show up in the tags, there is a separator between the suggestion and your own typing. Just click your own typing instead.)

It also can search for users nearby the suggestions, so sometimes in the suggestions users will show up instead of tags.

I hope this helps you out.


----------



## kivi

I shared it here before but deleted, now, I share it again but I may delete it later again.
I usually choose art related things that I post on "post some art you like." thread from here. I rarely post texts and never post fandom related or funny things.

http://krameria.tumblr.com/


----------



## Nitrogen

i had to remake my blog a while ago but here

http://pyridine.tumblr.com


----------



## beewyy

www.rhymm.tumblr.com


----------



## beewyy

http://www.rhymm.tumblr.com


----------



## lexxilsd

Http://purrincessanxiety.tumblr.com

Sent from my Z970 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShatteredGlass

http://shatteredglass512.tumblr.com/

mainly memes with occasional nsfw, ~a e s t h e t i c~ & personal content


----------



## no subject

ShatteredGlass said:


> http://shatteredglass512.tumblr.com/
> 
> mainly memes with occasional nsfw, ~a e s t h e t i c~ & personal content


stop it!


----------



## roxslide

http://papersandwich.tumblr.com/

I haven't really been active for a hot minute but I'm trying to get back into it. It'd be cool to make some tumblr friends, I'll try to follow you back. I repost mostly darkish creepy stuff? and weird but pretty nature/animals (if you have arachnophobia then my blog will not please you) and some fandom.

If you happen to click on my artblog it's uh... very fandomy and awkward.


----------



## uziq

http://nothing9000.tumblr.com/


----------



## vOptix

Seeing if anyone has active ones?


----------



## cak

http://wreckitchristy.tumblr.com/


----------



## sandromeda

http://aliensdontlikewearingpants.tumblr.com

Mostly just aesthetic and funny stuff


----------



## greeen

http://aliright.tumblr.com/ is my main blog! It mostly humor and whatever else I put on there


----------



## Dark Choco

https://kkasiisakk.tumblr.com/

I mostly reblog humour related content. It would be nice to have some mutuals who I actually talk to!


----------



## AceEmoKid

pay attention to meeee

http://aceemokid.tumblr.com/

mainly reblogs (cute animals, art, music, furry shidt, memes) & some original content (my art, music, uglee boi selfies, some whining)

tell me if youre from sas too. we can be mutuals


----------



## acidicwithpanic

http://www.themathmuse.tumblr.com

This is my new music blog. I write mostly about alternative and experimental music. Constructive criticism is highly appreciated.


----------



## Barakiel

My main blog - https://rei-ayudame.tumblr.com It's not supposed to be devoted to anything in particular. I've always posted a lot of music, but lately I've found myself reblogging too much Pokemon and anime.

Animal Crossing - http://in-cahoots-with-the-seller.tumblr.com

Philosophy - http://anaxerneas.tumblr.com


----------



## mezzoforte

You can PM me if you'd like to follow my Tumblr. 

It has some NSFW content, but there's also video games, art, food, mental health stuff, and more.


----------



## killyourheroes

kiwizivi.tumblr.com

mostly funny posts and aesthetic


----------



## Kevin001

mezzoforte said:


> but there's also video games, art, food, mental health stuff, and more.


Where? Lol. :laugh:


----------



## Pookie26

I need to talk to people with social anxiety about looks being super ugly please help
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Pookie26

We need to talk I am dealing with this right now
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

